# New tax system and imported cars from uk



## some1gr8 (7 Dec 2007)

hi all
with new tax system, i think its much better to buy a used diesel car uk(e.g. 320d) as it would be registered first time in ireland (100 euros road tax) and VRT would be less as well(as it is 30%, it would reduce to 15%)??????,
so its much better to import 320d from uk and register in ireland rather than buying a used 320d in ireland.


----------



## Satanta (7 Dec 2007)

some1gr8 said:


> so its much better to import 320d from uk and register in ireland rather than buying a used 320d in ireland.


In theory, yes.

However, the entire market is aware of the change, so the price of second hand Irish cars (such as the 320d) will/should drop accordingly. 

Significant savings have always been available on buying cars like this from the UK (check many existing threads on the topic). The reduction on VRT and significant savings on motor tax will make it even more attractive in the future. The car will be more attractive for resale than an equilivant Irish model due to the lower motor tax... but this may well be reflected in the cost of an equilivant Irish model so as prices drop, the benefits may well cancel each other out (some number crunching on the exact figures would be needed as the prices correct to see the true value of an import).


----------



## UpTheBanner (7 Dec 2007)

Are the new car tax rates applicable to new cars i.e. those born after July 2008? If yes then new rates do not apply to used cars.


----------



## Satanta (7 Dec 2007)

UpTheBanner said:


> Are the new car tax rates applicable to new cars i.e. those born after July 2008? If yes then new rates do not apply to used cars.


The new rates apply to cars registered after July 08, so new cars or imported second hand cars newly registered in Ireland.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Dec 2007)

A 320d falls into the 20% VRT bracket with 153g Co2/KM


----------



## UpTheBanner (7 Dec 2007)

List of CO2 emissions found here:


----------



## dunner (30 Jan 2008)

I'm currently looking at bringing in a petrol BMW 316/318 Saloon from the UK.

Would I be better to buy before July or after?


----------



## tosullivan (30 Jan 2008)

if you're looking at a 320d up to Aug 07, then there are 2 types
with diesel particle filter CO2 rating of 153
without filter rating of 179
This is the new shape obviously

ps. All I am hearing lately is everyone wanting a 320d due to the new CO2 emmissions favouring this partuclar engine.....are we going to be awash with these boring cars?


----------

